# Who would be interested?



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I want to throw it out there and see how much interest there is. I was thinking of buying 12-15 archery 3d targets and then renting a space in Layton that goes out to 70 yards and getting a club going a few times a week. I was thinking 12-15 dollars per person to shoot depending on how many people would show up. The more we have obviously the less it would be. So who would want to do something like that? We could figure out whatever days work best for people.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I would be in if it was utah county.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Depending on if we can get some people who want to do it we can centralize it to wherever. I just know of a place in Layton but if the interest is more that way we can adjust where.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I know a few people that would be very interested in taking part in something like that (including myself)


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I would, as soon as I pick a bow out


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> I would, as soon as I pick a bow out


Well get you a bow. What are you looking at getting?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bass2muskie said:


> Well get you a bow. What are you looking at getting?


No clue. I looked at all the big box stores so lots of Bear, PSE, and Diamond. Then I started going to Wilde Arrow which is more Hoyt and Mathews. So now instead of clarity I am more confused!!

I have the money, just don't know what to get. And if the $600 package cuts it or if for the long haul jumping to the $750-$900 range is smart.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Have you shot any of them? A 600 dollar bow will kill a elk as good as a 900 dollar bow. I really like the prime bows and that's what I shoot.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Layton would be closer than mantua or salt creek for me.
Sounds interesting?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Me and another guy would be in for layton


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bass2muskie said:


> Have you shot any of them? A 600 dollar bow will kill a elk as good as a 900 dollar bow. I really like the prime bows and that's what I shoot.


Shot some hoyt and bear. No prime yet


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> Shot some hoyt and bear. No prime yet


Shoot the prime your mind will be made up.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

What days would work best for everyone?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd be interested!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I shoot a 2014 Hoyt charger. Can't say enough good things about it.

$500 for the naked bow

I have a 30inch draw and 70lb pull.

My speed is 305fps. The IBO for the bow is 320. For bang for buck it is super competitive. The primes are great also.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I thought there would be more interest but even if it's just a few of us it will still be fun. I've been talking to some companies about getting some 3D targets and I think we could be up and going within a few weeks. Is 70 yards long enough or do you guys want more than that?


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

utahhunter678 said:


> I shoot a 2014 Hoyt charger. Can't say enough good things about it.
> 
> $500 for the naked bow
> 
> ...


I agree the charger is a great bow for the money. I've told many people to go get one who are wanting to start archery.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I think 70 and below is plenty


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

That's what I was thinking too. Do you think weekends or weekdays would be better?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Hard to say...weekdays after work, tues thurs. Could work. Weekends could work as well...usually my weekends are busy but week days after work to blow off steam are ideal


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Are you talking 70 yards indoor or outdoor? The yardage at either is more than plenty for me.
I am already set up to shoot indoors but not at 3D targets.
Outdoors might be fun and Layton is a little closer to home.


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

I would love to have something like this in Layton!! Indoors? outddors? That would determine on what days n times would work best for most people


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I was thinking indoor but I also have access to some land that we could also set up a few times a month if we wanted to do a bigger shoot. Maybe get some contests going and get more people out.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Bass, Bowdacious and I try to shoot at least a couple times a month now that the weather is warm right here in Farmington. There is an old sand pit up at the top of 400N. More than welcome to join us, I was just up there today for a couple hours trying out a new broadhead.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I will pm you my number and shoot me a text next time you go out.


----------



## elkfan (Jul 30, 2013)

*Who would be interested*

I would be very interested in a Layton shoot. I know five or six other guys that would also.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

As soon as I get a response back on targets we will get the days figured out and get this going.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I would be very interested in something like this, as would 4 or 5 of my friends. Please keep us posted on the progress and feel free to ask for help if needed.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

This seems like we are getting enough positive feedback. We are just waiting to hear back about targets. We will make sure to keep this thread updated with info as we have it.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

What kind of targets would you like to shoot at? We are thinking deer, zombies, turkey, and bear. Are there others that you would like to see?


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

I could care less to shoot zombies but the deer bear n turkey sound great. I would also like to shoot at mnt lion, bobcat/coyote, and antelope. I know they are expensive but a larger target would be cool too like an elk or buffalo.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

archeryobsession said:


> I could care less to shoot zombies but the deer bear n turkey sound great. I would also like to shoot at mnt lion, bobcat/coyote, and antelope. I know they are expensive but a larger target would be cool too like an elk or buffalo.


I've been looking at some of the larger targets like that and the elk and buffalo would be cool I've been looking at a moose as well. Although we would probably have to add those targets one at a time since they are so expensive.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I am in.... I am sure I could round up two or three others to join me!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

This is a great idea. If I was still in Layton i'd be all over it. I'll be keeping an eye on things and let friends in the area know. Out of curiosity, would you need a business license, insurance, etc. for this kind of thing?


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

The


ARCHER11 said:


> This is a great idea. If I was still in Layton i'd be all over it. I'll be keeping an eye on things and let friends in the area know. Out of curiosity, would you need a business license, insurance, etc. for this kind of thing?


Those are a few loose ends I'm trying to clear up still. But the short answer to those questions would be yes. I'm sure we could get around it but I don't want any legal issues.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

This is a great idea!:-|O|-:
I have been traveling way too far to shoot the bow and would certainly entertain this if its indoors or out.
Animal 3D targets preferred please.<<--O/


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I was also thinking of getting some bow presses and tuning equipment so we could work and fine tune our own bows. Would that interest anyone at all?


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

I would be interested and know a few people in the Davis county area that would be interested. LA


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Really like this idea! I have quite a few friends that would hit it up.....


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree....animal only. I don't have much interest in the zombie stuff. Bears, deer, goats, sheep, coyote, elk, moose, buffalo....all that


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

I would just like to give my opinion on having them set up outside. I know its alot more wear and tear on the targets from the rain, wind, and sun. I also know its alot of work to have to cover them up or take them inside during rain storms. You may also have a problem with theft depending on where they are. But shooting outside in the elements of hunting senerios would be so much better. Just wanted to throw that out there. Can you tell we are all getting excited about this!!! I really hope you can make this happen and let me know if there is anything i can do to help. Im looking forward to not drinving to Salt Creek every week!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry it's taken me awhile to respond. My work schedule has me working rotating 12 hour nights and this is my weekend to work. I've picked up a deer and bear target and just ordered a turkey and coyote today. I agree with setting up outside would be awesome and until I can nail down this building I think we should. Let me know what you think of this. Setting up in the mountains somewhere and just putting the targets through some trees. I will handle setup. If anyone wants to help that would be great. Throwing a few tree stands up so people can practice shooting from them if that's the hunting they like to do. Or we can just set up on some land that a friend of mine has. One we get some money coming in then we can get those bigger targets like the elk and moose. I keep looking at the standing grizzly and myself would like to shoot that. Any ideas you have though throw out there and we will try and make it happen.


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

Let us know when the other targets come in n when n where you would like help setting them up!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I created a Google doc for people to put their contact info and preferred days/times to meet.

Link

It's setup as private so we don't get a bunch of spam, so just request access and I'll approve everyone.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay so I know its been awhile since I have updated this. The areas I was looking at fell through but I am now talking to two different people about leasing me the land they have to set up targets. One of them is in Farmington and the other is in Syracuse. My question is where would work best for the majority of people? If everything goes according to plan we could have a shoot setup for next weekend. Once again sorry this has taken so long its taken me awhile to get everything sorted and figured out. I appreciate all the info and help people have offered and cant wait to get out and do some shooting with you all.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Farmington, close access of the freeway!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I created a Google doc for people to put their contact info and preferred days/times to meet.
> 
> Link
> 
> It's setup as private so we don't get a bunch of spam, so just request access and I'll approve everyone.


I just sent you a request. Also I have two other friends whom I have sent them the link as well as they are not on this site!

Thanks for the hard work to make this happen! If you need any help please let me know and I would be more than happy to help!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay guys we need a name let's here your thoughts.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

bass2muskie said:


> Okay so I know its been awhile since I have updated this. The areas I was looking at fell through but I am now talking to two different people about leasing me the land they have to set up targets. One of them is in Farmington and the other is in Syracuse. My question is where would work best for the majority of people? If everything goes according to plan we could have a shoot setup for next weekend. Once again sorry this has taken so long its taken me awhile to get everything sorted and figured out. I appreciate all the info and help people have offered and cant wait to get out and do some shooting with you all.


Farmington would be awesome


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well we need to get permission on that pc of property before we can get anything set up if you are talking about the pc above my house. It's been my personal practice grounds for over a year and I would hate to have it locked up as a result of a ton of people just showing up without prior permission.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Bo0YaA said:


> Well we need to get permission on that pc of property before we can get anything set up if you are talking about the pc above my house. It's been my personal practice grounds for over a year and I would hate to have it locked up as a result of a ton of people just showing up without prior permission.


I have been taking to the guy about that property and also about some other property he has. He is okay with it I'm just talking to the city now about what all I need to do to satisfy them as well.


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

??? what's the latest ???


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Farmington City put the kibosh on doing it in the area he had hoped to do it on. I believe he is still researching another area.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Well I owe everyone an apology. So just an update. I was talking to Rinehart about targets and they offered me a job running the Rinehart R100 so I will no longer be heading this up since I will be moving to Wisconsin.That being said I am more than happy to help if someone else wants to take this on.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats man!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Rad, good for you!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks yeah I'm pretty excited about it. I get to hang out with archers all day long and shoot bows.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats, but you'll remember I told you so some day. There's nothing like ruining your favorite hobby by making it your business 

Cheers,
Pete


----------

